# What is a LAN ID?



## Kurtus (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi People,

I am purchasing new software that requires them to generate a license key using my LAN ID for each of the two computers it will be installed on.

The problem is I have no idea what they a LAN ID is. They explain it is a set of numbers that usually comes out when you install the first CD?

Well, that did not explain much to me. I have searched the internet and still not found what these LAN ID number are.

Any idea's?? ... please help

Thanks All
Kurtus


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The only thing that springs to mind is the MAC address of NIC. It's the only thing that would be suitable for generating a license key. It would help a lot if you specified more details, and exactly what they say about the "LAN ID". My guess is somewhere they'll actually tell you what it is, probably the MAC address.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Does it give you a unique ID *after* you installed the software? Kinda like the way M$ has a unique ID after you install Windoze.


----------



## Kurtus (Oct 27, 2003)

You were right ... I contacted the Support Center of the software again ... and they said the LAN ID number will appear once I goto install the software.

At that time, I am to call them with the LAN ID number the software kicks out at installation time. They will then supply me with the Key Code.

I Wish companies would not send there Tech Service Support Centers oversea's. Might be a little easier to communicate with more clarity.

Thanks for everything
Kurtus


----------

